# rice burner radiator



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

i want some fresh air for my carbs, and the huge stock radiator wasnt gonna cut it... so i found a honda civic half core radiator on ebay...
1. Its a little taller then stock








2. start the notching and trimming 








3. half way through i decided i wanted it to be somewhat hidden under the rad support .
























more pics to come tomorrow.. need to figure out the plumbing


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: rice burner radiator (GLiwant a vr6)*

I always like to see creative fab work but you might get more lookers in one of the other forums.
Just a thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: rice burner radiator (VOLKS-MAN)*

true but its more for the carb/itb guys, ahhh fresh air


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I used a civic rad on an old MkII Jetta coupe I had, I removed the rad support completely and welded tabs to the lower front crossmember. Worked great!







.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Same setup I am going to be running. Civic half rad recessed into the core support.
I thnk Luis did something similar but rotated it onto it's side and had the tank/filler reconfigured.
His setup is slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast929)*

I've been thinking of running a similar setup, nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (veector)*

i actually just cut a 3 inch hole in the top of the support cuz the cap has a built in temp gauge on it..get pics this weekend


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally got my carb swap running and I went this exact route for my radiator and now that its ~90 degrees it and the fan cant keep up with the 16v. I'm going to be ordering a 3core radiator that's also honda but the normal size civic radiator and not the half size. I'm going to have to get rid of the core support alltogether to get it to work


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you ebay just make sure you get one 2.3" or thicker.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I have the 3 row Cxracing half rad. It runs hot but does not overheat.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

I found out that late 90s Jeep Cherokee rads are 30x10

They fit great even in MK1s, and are designed to cool 4.0l engines. They leave a nice 2.5" opening all along the top, perfect for fabbing up a ram box to your carbs/throttles.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

psychobandito said:


> I found out that late 90s Jeep Cherokee rads are 30x10
> 
> They fit great even in MK1s, and are designed to cool 4.0l engines. They leave a nice 2.5" opening all along the top, perfect for fabbing up a ram box to your carbs/throttles.


:banghead: I would have gone this route, but just placed an order on a 3" 3 row honda radiator... if that doesnt work out I will go this route


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

while you guys are fiddley f--kin around with your cars , im going to take mine out for a driv







e.


----------



## VenaGTi (Mar 19, 2006)

nice! electromotive wheel?


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

if you mean ignition, yes. its an older HPX setup


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

candm said:


> while you guys are fiddley f--kin around with your cars , im going to take mine out for a driv
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don, I love your car. Go drive the **** out of it!.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

i do!. it goes pretty darn good. i know i said it before, but i'll bring it by some day so you can take it for a test flight.:beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Almost brought mine to the track today... But its raining 
Shamless photo plug


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

i have followed your build and am always impressed.:thumbup:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

just bought a 3" honda radiator, hopefully I can run my thermostat now








By null at 2012-05-11


----------

